# V box Salt Spreaders ????????



## DRB0528 (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm in the market for a new v box salt spreader for my 1 ton dump. There are so many to choose from. I want to go either poly or stainless and it has to have flip up chute. Do i go electric or gas? If electric what brand? If gas what brand?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Why don't you get an underbody since you got the dump already, take advantage of it! Get a hydrolic or electric


----------



## DRB0528 (Nov 8, 2006)

My dump bed is hydrolic and the pto pump is only good for 1300 rpm, so i can't drive around with the bed up for extended amounts of time or the pump will overheat. Don't want to risk it.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

plus with under tailgate you tend to lose some salt when in route. A vbox is more efficient with less lose. If your looking for a flip up chute then look into Sno-way. Kind of expensive but worth the money.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

newlooklandscp said:


> plus with under tailgate you tend to lose some salt when in route. A vbox is more efficient with less lose. If your looking for a flip up chute then look into Sno-way. Kind of expensive but worth the money.


Huh? Lose salt? How?

Benefits of under tailgate--lower center of gravity, more capacity in the same truck vs. v-box, ability to use the truck all season as a dump truck without removing the spreader, better visibility out the back.

Can't help out with the electric vs gas, we have only hydrualic. One V-box and one under tailgate model. From what I hear from the users here, sounds like a good electric is the way to go, too many issues with gassers trying to start\keep running and electric clutches freezing and going bad constantly.


----------



## NASConst_land (Oct 6, 2005)

We have a gas vbox with a 10hp briggs on it. The motor was switched out it originally had a 5hp or something and it wasnt enough power or something.. thats what the guy said. We have no problem with the gas let it run the whole time u are salting and engage the clutch from in truck. It is at a constant idle we have the opening where the salt comes out set just right to where an idle speed will spread the right distance and amount. 

Pretty nice, but i have never used an electric vbox only tailgates.


----------



## Fin (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm going to try an electric V Box. From what I can tell a lot of people are going in that direction if they don't have the ability to run hydraulic. Everyone I talk to, mf's the gas engines. I think maintenance has a lot to do with the issues they have with gassers. Either way I'm looking for the path of least resistance.


----------



## mannlawn (Oct 31, 2006)

I am also looking for SS v-box. Air-flo also has swing away schute. Cheaper than sno-way here.I'll probably go with a gas,cause I don't always empty out. I can't decide honda-300more than briggs ? 8' SS w/briggs 3500.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Honda, spend the extra 300 its worth it. Better engines all around.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh? Lose salt? How?
> 
> Benefits of under tailgate--lower center of gravity, more capacity in the same truck vs. v-box, ability to use the truck all season as a dump truck without removing the spreader, better visibility out the back.
> 
> Can't help out with the electric vs gas, we have only hydrualic. One V-box and one under tailgate model. From what I hear from the users here, sounds like a good electric is the way to go, too many issues with gassers trying to start\keep running and electric clutches freezing and going bad constantly.


Low center of gravity???? How do you figure that when driving around with the dumpbody up in the air?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Big Dog D said:


> Low center of gravity???? How do you figure that when driving around with the dumpbody up in the air?


See post about non-flotaing SS's. We don't do this anymore.

Actually you don't need to ride around with the box up in the air unless it is a large lot. If we lift the bed hihg enough that the salt slides to the back, we can do most of our lots with only one maybe 2 'fillings' or dump box raisings. Gravity will pull quite a bit of salt into the spreader. They work very well. Been using one since 1990.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

If your looking for a flip up chute, I would look into downeasters

http://www.sandspreader.com/


----------



## RHarrah (Sep 3, 2005)

I like the idea of the Western Tornado being able to be stored on it's end.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Have used Air Flo stainless for several years without any problems. 
Briggs motors. Very reliable.
Just make sure you clean and maintain them.


----------



## bbrsq (Sep 17, 2006)

Do a search or go back and look at past threads. Much as been said about gas v electric and poly v steel or ss.
I run Western icebreaker steel with a honda engine and just bought the western Tornado. 
Depends on your situation and what bests fits your needs.


----------



## Fusion Fab (Nov 17, 2005)

I would recommend Ice-o-way. Im a welder-fabricator and by far this unit is rated #1 in overall construction. Honda engine on board and flip o way spinner. Release one clamp and spiner lifts out.Just my two cents.:yow!:


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a sno-way electric v-box. I love it and will only buy electric from now on. It has the flip up shoot but you have to make your own chain to hold it up. Cost $3 from home depot. I also like Ice-o-way and smith electric. Only problem with those two being price. You should be able to get a SS sno-way for around $2800 cash and carry.


----------

